# Pinarello Prince Sizing?



## mile2424

Hi there,

I am about 6'0" tall, with a 31" inseam, and I am a little confused as to what size Prince I would ride. I have heard they run much bigger than most other bikes. I would typically ride a 57-58cm in most bikes. What size do you think I would ride on a prince?


----------



## igor-jz

Hi mile2424.

It depends how you do measure the size of the frame: c-c or c-t. Look at the geometry of the Prince and compare it to your current frame (see the lendth of the top tube, head tube, etc.).
Keep in mind also there is approx. additional 19 mm of upper dust cover above the head tube that cant be lowered or removed due to construction of Pinarello frames.
Good luck!


----------



## edwardthelocal

hi there

i have just got my black on black prince 09 56cm.

i have a 34 inseam, and was measured on a bikefit gadget in the bike shop. All the measurements were entered into the pc, which said 56cm for a pinarello. With the wheels on standing astride it in bear feet, there is not much room for my you know whats!


----------



## rhauft

mile2424 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am about 6'0" tall, with a 31" inseam, and I am a little confused as to what size Prince I would ride. I have heard they run much bigger than most other bikes. I would typically ride a 57-58cm in most bikes. What size do you think I would ride on a prince?


57-58cm with a 31" inseam??? Sounds big to me... 
I am 6'0" with a 33" inseam and I ride a 56cm Prince. Fits me like it was made for me.
I have a friend who's approx your dementions (5'11" 31" inseam) he rides a 55cm Prince.
The 56cm Prince has a 56.5 tt.
The 55cm has a 55.7 tt
I usually ride a 57cm (c-c) seat tube & top tube. 58cm = too big
Best advise: When in doubt, get fitted by a pro.


----------



## steiger1

So, I have a question as well: 

Now I ride a F4:13 51.5 with a 537mm top tube with 13o head tube. I feel that the bike is slightly too big. 

The Prince 50 has a 522 tob tube and a 125 head tube 

I am 5 feet an 7.5 inches "tall" (171cm) an my inseam is 31 to 32 inches (79cm). 

I´d like a 51.5 prince, but most riders would probably chose a 50.


----------



## kevin32

*Pinarello Sizing*

I'm 6ft tall with a 31.5" inseam.

I ride a 55cm Pinarello Paris, but I could also ride a 54cm, which would simply lower the front end of the bike slightly. Both sizes work, but I would say I'm the absolute minimum size (inseam) for a 55cm. (i.e. the seatpost won't go down any further and I'm using several spacers in my headset. All-in-all, the 55cm fits and rides great, I'm just saying I could easily fit on a 54cm as well, but would likely need a slightly longer stem.

For reference, I also ride a 56cm Cervelo R3-SL and I just sold a BMC Pro Machine in 55cm. All fit equally well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## airastro

I am 6'1.5 with a 34 inch inseam. Remember your inseam is Not your pants inseam length. I ride a 57.5 with 120 stem and 10mm of spacer on top of the headset. I was torn between the 56 and 57.5 and went with the 57.5 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Prince and your Inseam*

I agree with Airastro as I was in the similar postion of deciding between the 56 and the 57.5 Frame. I am 6'-2" tall with a 34" inseam and after several discussions with reputable riders and fitters, decided upon the 57.5cm frame. In addition, I was fitted by Dr. Massimo Testa, and very well know sports physician in cycling.

Now all this is well and good in my particular situation, but for you.... and your 31.5 inseam I would definitely think you would be more a canidate for the 56cm frame.


----------



## ash-owls

*prince sizing*

I am buying a pinarello prince this spring, i am about 5ft8 (173cm) i dont no whether 51.5 or 53cm would be better as there are no sizes in between, bearing in mind im still going to grow a little but the prince iv found is brand new and dirt cheap, which size would be better?


----------



## pharding

If you have the money for a Pinarello prince, then you should get a professional fitting. It is well worth it.


----------

